# Double ovens



## Sekrab (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello out there,

Just joined up 5minutes ago..........after living full time out here for 9 years!

I have a question to ask. I am about to get a new kitchen fitted and want an integral double oven with a matching microwave over it in a tower unit. They are simply not available in Spain. Thinking that it would be relatively easy to buy and get them sent out here I went on line to shop.........I cannot find any electrical goods company to ship these items out here!!! Unbelievable! 

Can anyone help me with advise on how to do this? Is there a reasonably priced transport/delivery company, or am I looking at the wrong sites? Timing is also fairly important, I'd wait up to four weeks, but sooner would be better!:confused2:

I hope to be able to help a few newish expats with our own knowledge and experiences over the last 9 years, to be able to 'put something back'. 

Sue.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Try Bosch!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Amazon do are my goto for this sort of thing, only yesterday I found a freestanding gas cooker that Spanish companies told me doesn't exist.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We did exactly what you are planning - double oven with built-in microwave all in a tower.

We went to a local (Spanish) kitchen showroom, went through all the brochures, found what we wanted and ordered it. I then fitted it along with the new kitchen. We chose Zanussi, which is not the best by a long shot, but it works for us.

Simples!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ovens are a nightmare to find, although we have been looking for a range so that does make it harder.
Worse case scenario would be to join some of those facebook buy and sell Spain groups and get one of those "Man with a van" guys to pick up the exact model you want.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

before you buy I'd check that you have an electrical supply that you'd be able to use it with. If it had to be uprated , with new boletin & possibly work it would be expensive & add to that that the loading is now on the standing charges which would increase enormously.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Try here
Con Microondas · Hornos | redcoon.es


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

If you have trouble finding double ovens, consider a single oven with a combination microwave above instead. It keeps the single oven a little higher off the floor and the microwave a little lower so makes both easier to use. Just my 2p worth from 25 years of kitchen design experience. 

*edit* Just seen that's what Mick has linked to, "Horno Compacto con Microondas". If you have already ordered the kitchen, you might have to change the doors on the housing if you go down this route but that isn't normally a problem, so long as you keep them in the boxes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Simon22 said:


> Amazon do are my goto for this sort of thing, only yesterday I found a freestanding gas cooker that Spanish companies told me doesn't exist.


We bought one when we first arrived (make Glem) from Repsol who also installed it for free.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ikea also offer units with ovens and microwaves designed to your specification. They have branches all over Spain and will deliver (for a fee).


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have that combination in our house , it was there when we arrived , the make is Balay and have to say it works really well , we have mains electricity.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

maureen47 said:


> We have that combination in our house , it was there when we arrived , the make is Balay and have to say it works really well , we have mains electricity.


Which combination, double with micro or single with combi? Just curious.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Desiato said:


> Which combination, double with micro or single with combi? Just curious.


Double with micro


----------

